
FEMA Contractor Predicts 'Social Unrest' Caused by 395% Food Price Spikes - anotherarray
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/fema-contractor-predicts-social-unrest-caused-by-395-food-price-spikes?trk_source=homepage-lede
======
m3talridl3y
At least it's not 400%.

